# Location of outlook settings file in directory structure?



## ntomsheck (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find the configuration file for outlook to store all connection settings?  I've tried using locate and looking through all .cfg and .conf files, and now I'm running a 'grep exchange' across the entire /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011 directory.  Truth be told, no idea what the file is called or even it's file extension (if it has one).  Google doesn't seem to have this answer either. Linux/Unix commands are my strong points, not Mac file systems haha.

This is on Mac OS X 10.7.2 with Microsoft Office 2011
Thanks for looking!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2011)

They may be located in several subfolders of ~/Documents/Microsoft User Data/Office 2011 Identities/Main Identity

However, Microsoft likes to store a lot of configuration information in a binary/encoded format, meaning a simple grep won't find the data you're looking for, and, even if it did, you would not be able to edit the config file as plain text, like you can with other configuration files.

If you're looking for a way to distribute configuration files amongst several computers without having to set each one up individually, maybe these scripts will help (I have no experience with them whatsoever):

http://www.officeformachelp.com/outlook/exchange/setup-script/

http://www.officeformachelp.com/201...-to-outlook-for-macs-auto-configuration-file/


----------

